# Best Tall Winter Riding Boot?



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have been wondering the same thing!

I wanted to get some Mountain Horse, but lots of the reviews say the calf is a little big, and I already have a small calf. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Me too! My calves are tiny, and I really want something that I can feel my horse with, so a big bulky boot is not my preference. Although, I do want warmth. And waterproof is a must for me. I also heard some rub your saddle too much, some have problem with the zippers, etc. It makes the decision super hard!

So fellow riders- We really need to know! What's working for you?!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Honestly, my current boots are the best I've ever owned!!! They're the Ariat Bromont H20s: Country Supplies | Ariat English Footwear - Bromont Tall H20 Insulated Field Boot - Ladies | Ariat Apparel
They look gorgeous, are incredibly comfy and keep my toesies warm!! On the pricey side though, but a great investment!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the Mountain Horse ones with the black fleece lining. They were around $150. The zipper is up the outside instead the back of the leg. It seems to reduce the stress on it. Hopefully it will last many seasons. Last winter was hell and they were fantastic. Yes, the calf is a bit large, but them you're also tucking fleece lined riding pants into them so it sort of offsets. I do ride with a 1/2" bigger stirrup in winter since winter boots are fatter all the way around.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I am not sure if i would need insulated boots. In central NH it get C O L D in the winter.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

What do the tall boots do for you ? Other than the look and style ? Not being smart, I honestly am just wondering, I generally ride in Ariat endurance, or Justin water proof lacers in either and endurance or Aussi saddle.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been scouring ebay for a pair of mountain horse ones. The quilted looking ones with the white fleece coming out the top.
I hope some more people will reply for a recommendation!
EDIT: They're called stella polaris.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the Mountain Horse Ice High Rider 2. 

They are pretty big & clunky (nowhere near like the Rimfrost ones though, kiddo has those and let me tell you those things are Herman Munster clunky!!) but very warm.

Calves are large (as with all the Mountain Horse boots I've found). In order to fit, I have to wear thick winter breeches and ridiculously thick mountaineering wool socks that weigh like a pound!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Mountain Horse. I have winter paddock boots by them and show tall boots - love both pairs!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have been thinking about just getting a pair of MH paddocks so I don't have to worry about the calf size. My calves may have to suffer, but at least my toes will be toasty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> What do the tall boots do for you ? Other than the look and style ? Not being smart, I honestly am just wondering, I generally ride in Ariat endurance, or Justin water proof lacers in either and endurance or Aussi saddle.


Well, I think people wear them for a lot of different reasons. A lot of us ride english, and are used to riding in tall boots and breeches because that's what's required we show in. They also help with grip, and they offer protection for your leg (mostly from the stirrup leather?). There's also the traditional factor.

I really want winter tall boots because, not only do I ride english, where I live the snow often comes up to my knees. What's even worse than the snow is the mud! It covers my ankles at times, and sloshes around. Paddock boots just don't cut it in the winter!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> What do the tall boots do for you ? Other than the look and style ? Not being smart, I honestly am just wondering, I generally ride in Ariat endurance, or Justin water proof lacers in either and endurance or Aussi saddle.


Simple, if there's more than 6"s of snow on the ground you don't end up with wet feet if you have tall boots. Wet feet are cold feet where winter is concerned.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

petitepyromaniac said:


> where I live the snow often comes up to my knees. What's even worse than the snow is the mud! It covers my ankles at times, and sloshes around. Paddock boots just don't cut it in the winter!


Very valid point. I don't need them (as I usually don't ride in winter due to icy conditions and we almost don't have snow), but I can see problems with paddock boots.


----------

